# I've calculated Pyra's BWH measurement to be 56 inches/28 inches/35 inches in Xenoblade Chronicles 2



## delete12345 (Dec 2, 2017)

Here's the anatomical structure of Pyra's spine, outlined in green dotted lines. This is drawn based on the shadows of Pyra's hips:








I used the above image to measure the bust size of Pyra, then interpolate the length from the back to the bust's tips. 

Then I used the following picture to estimate Pyra's arm's diameter, which is 11 inches / π = 3.5 inches. (rounded to nearest tenth).






Thus, Pyra's arm's diameter is 3.5 inches.

I then used the following picture to measure the bust. There are 4 arms placed in a row. The arm in the sky is how it looks like.






We know that when measuring a bust size, we can simplify this by measuring a rectangle box. Since the length is 14 inches, we can just multiply by 4, which we get 56 inches. This is an over-exaggeration, but this is a video game, so all characters will have wildly out-of-proportion bust sizes.

Then we measure the waist using the same method shown above: 






Again, the box measurement estimate is (3.5 * 2) * 4 = 28 inches. What a "waist"! 

Then we measure the hip, as above. Note the 3rd arm (right-most arm) only has half of itself overlapping the hip, so we consider this as half an arm's thickness.






So we get the box size (3.5 * 2.5) * 4 = 35 inches, which is a good hip size.

Thus concludes my findings for Pyra's B-W-H measurements. In other words, Pyra wears a size 28 bra.

Why I did this? Someone on ResetEra challenged me to post the findings on the forum, but I don't have permission to do so. This is my response to that thread. I couldn't link it from here, because it's a private conversation.

*TLDR - Pyra is 56/28/35.*


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 2, 2017)

Now go out and touch a real boobie


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2017)

mmmmmm side boob.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 2, 2017)

You have a real problem mate...


----------



## delete12345 (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't regret anything.


----------



## KeoniAzugon (Dec 2, 2017)

Now that is crunching numbers and deep thinking caused by a challenge or strait boredom. Definitely was a nice quick read.


----------



## delete12345 (Dec 2, 2017)

KeoniAzugon said:


> Now that is crunching numbers and deep thinking caused by a challenge or strait boredom. Definitely was a nice quick read.


Definitely was a ResetEra challenge.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

What the hell...
This deserves front page for at least a day.


----------



## longlivebrazilusbloader (Dec 2, 2017)

Can you explain why her buttcrack is so short


----------



## g00s3y (Dec 2, 2017)

Found OP...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2017)

You should make your way to the next Game Theory video now.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 2, 2017)

What the fuck?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 2, 2017)

What did you guys do today?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 2, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> What did you guys do today?


Playing Persona 4 Golden and watching Made in Abyss, mainly.


----------



## I pwned U! (Dec 2, 2017)

Someone has too much time (and other stuff  ) on his hands...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

well, imma boobs man
heres one of my waifu in video games


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2017)

Breast thread on GBA temp ever


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 3, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> Breast thread on GBA temp ever



that pun though


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

delete12345 said:


> Here's the anatomical structure of Pyra's spine, outlined in green dotted lines. This is drawn based on the shadows of Pyra's hips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you calculate this one?


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

But why?


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> well, imma boobs man
> heres one of my waifu in video games


That would be the case if Naked Snake haven't killed The Boss


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2017)

You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> well, imma boobs man
> heres one of my waifu in video games


Dat Ass


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You should make your way to the next Game Theory video now.


Better than Game Theory!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Dat Ass


i liked your post just to make your ratio like/post = 1
exactly 1


----------



## g00s3y (Dec 4, 2017)

Now I'd like to see OP try this with a random female in real life.

Or I guess he could use the "Real Doll" he hides in his closet. Would probably end in less criminal charges.


----------

